# NF's and "Hands On"



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

As an NF, do you enjoy participating in "hands-on" activities or projects?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess I'll answer my own question roud:.

I do enjoy participating in hands-on activities and the like,_ a lot. _ I always jump at the chance of being able to build or fix something... as long as it isn't a car or something like that. 
This is probably the thing about me that makes me doubt my N the most. I also often tend to get frustrated with trying to explain something to someone when they don't get it and say "let me just show you," or something along those lines.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I do. Sculpting, painting, writing all hands on and considered artsy, as far as mechanical aptitude, I love to take things apart much more than put them back together. I also enjoy outdoor physical activities such as rock climbing or planting things. I've done some construction work and found it very rewarding working with my hands and seeing a job accomplished.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I enjoy doing things with my hands. Some of them are actually morally appropriate. :tongue:

Seriously, though... I like to play musical instruments, do arts and crafts, crochet, etc. I got a fortune in a Chinese cookie once that said something about having success at anything I put my hands to, and I found it absolutely fitting.


----------



## Cheeeese (Jan 26, 2009)

Some things, especially art or playing piano/guitar, I'm just naturally interested in. But it definitely goes beyond the actual, physical act of creating. It's more about the expression of my ideas. I love hiking, and ballroom dancing, but those have very obvious ties to bigger-picture things... nature and personal expression. So those wouldn't cause me to doubt N-ness.

When it comes to things like construction or following instruction manuals or building projects or fixing mechanical objects, though, there's a bit of a paradox. I went on a missions trip to Mexico last summer to help build houses, and although I wasn't too fond of carrying 2x4s around all day or getting sunburnt while roofing, there was something about sweating and having my muscles ache and creating a house from scratch that was really appealing to me. It's that ideal of working hard and putting effort into something, giving yourself to something, that really gets me. I'm pretty sure this feeling is more natural and even stronger in guys, so don't doubt your N-ness, Silhouetree :tongue: . I don't want to over-spiritualize our idealism... but I think in those type of situations, we enjoy hands-on things, but the subconcious big-picture feelings behind them are necessary to allow us to enjoy doing them.


----------



## Cheeeese (Jan 26, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> I also often tend to get frustrated with trying to explain something to someone when they don't get it and say "let me just show you," or something along those lines.


You are not alone :laughing: !! I empathize with you big-time. I love explaining things to people, teaching or giving advice or helping them understand something, but it usually involves fleshing out my personal experience or knowledge. I went swing dancing last night with a group of friends who had never gone before, and I constantly was stepping in and giving advice and SHOWING them how to do it... I can't stand when other people don't understand... :blushed: lol. I have no idea what it stems from, though. Just a personal trait, maybe? Or something NF-ish?


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Am I "hands on"? Not really. I'd much rather sit back and talk about or just enjoy an experience. I'll play some music occasionally, but that's about it. (I'd probably play more if I had an instrument I _could_ play.)



Silhouetree said:


> I also often tend to get frustrated with trying to explain something to someone when they don't get it and say "let me just show you," or something along those lines.


This is why I always have a whiteboard handy when I'm tutoring.


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

I do enjoy hands on activities, as in art. Most times, I only have so much patience after a while.. I feel the need to move onto other things.

I must admit, I love art though. I love designing, doodling, visually imagining things that I can improve on aesthetically.. 

As far as hands-on as in other activities.. like chores? Nooo. I do the dishes, cook. Mopping and all that other stuff? I do that maybe once a month or so.. at least whenever I notice things need cleaning.

I think my hands-on experience would more likely relate to the 'excitement' of learning something new, finding something fascinating about an object in the making, the creative process.


----------



## efromm (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh ya I love fixing things. Working with my hands is the best, when you get it done and you did it right is a great feeling..


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm definitely hands on. I love making music, creating stuff, trying new things, developing ideas, building websites... I'm always creating stuff. Sometimes I just get tired of it, you know.

I also want to take over when I see peope trying something and not suceeding. Like at work, when somebody is doing something in a really stupid way, I can't help stepping up to them and saying: 'Hey, come here. What are you doing, let me fix it!' or 'Come here, I'll show you how it can be done in a much easier way!' Which results in the fact that people always come to me with their (especially computer related) questions and I get extra work.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm very hands on. I'm into artsy stuff and I've noticed that my pesky hands seem to have a mind of their own. When I was a kid I had to touch everything so I could further appreciate it, which sometimes lead me to getting in trouble.


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> As an NF, do you enjoy participating in "hands-on" activities or projects?


good question. 

I need it and depending on activity, love it! 

It's one reason why art is so important for me to do because it's sensual as well as other things. What's cool about having a dog, he is very affectionate/grounded and adores being petted -- good outlet for needed to be s! 

I am very s; though in mb test the n beats s by a bit.


----------

